# Dog to the Bahamas



## movinaway (Jun 10, 2009)

I have read some posts on taking a pet to the Bahamas and am a little confused. (to say the least) Most posts say that you have to have a Veterinary Health Certificate completed no older that 48 hrs before you arrive in the ilsands. The application I downloaded from the Ministry of Ag. in the Bahamas says " The animal must be accompanied by a Veterinary Health Certificate presented within 48 hours of arrival in the Commonwealth of the Bahamas to a licensed veterinarian for an examination." 
I quess my question is can I get a Certificate in Miami within 48 hours of arrival and skip the exam in the Bahamas? Has anyone taken a pet lately?
Thanks in advance, John


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

It was a while ago we took our dog to the Bahamas 2002 but it sounds as though the rules are the same .We had an exam plus the shots required more than 48hrs before departure from Florida.I understood when talking to an official in the Bahamas that the certificate should be shown to the Customs officer with other papers and he/she would decide if a vet needs to be brought into the picture.We cleared in in Bimini and had no problem.Not sure if Bimini has a vet.I just looked but dont have the phone # any more.
As an add on(I keep trying to convert people) Why leave from Miami? The best way to go across is from Angelfish Key and ride the stream to Bimini.WE left at first light and were tied up at the dock in Bimini at 15:45.
Hope this helps


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Most pet owners have the vet certificates but are seldom if ever asked to produce them. Customs does not usually ask if there are pets aboard when you clear in. They also seldom come aboard to clear you in. We usually clear in at Nassau. In a marina they'll come down to the marina but usually do the paperwork in the marina office. If you anchor you can clear in by going to the customs place at the cruise ship dock.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

We cleared in at Spanish Cay two years ago. The Customs Agent did not ask about pets, but we were concerned about getting asked later and pointed out that that we had a dog aboard. She just glanced at the form (not the vet info) and stamped the form. I think she was making sure we paid our $10 fee.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Many vets in FL are aware of and sympathize with the 'potential problem' and will give you an undated certificate; some wont, so search around for one who does. 
Never had any hassle w/r vet papers when entering the Bahamas. Just be sure that you have the proper 'import permits' ....

From: Bahamas Ports of Entry - Bahamas Vacation Travel Guide by Bahamas-Travel.info Quote -" If you wish to bring a pet aboard when cruising the Bahamas, secure a permit before you leave home. An application will be sent to you if you write to: Department of Agriculture, P.O. Box N-3704, Nassau, N.P., Bahamas.
You may expedite the process by calling 242-325-7413 or faxing 242-325-3960. Expect to pay a $10 fee (send International Money Order or Postal Order made payable to the Public Treasury) with your application. To receive your certificate by fax, include an extra $5 and your fax number. In addition, you will need a health certificate for your pet from your veterinarian to present to the Customs officials when you clear in.
You can now download an application to import domestic animals at the following link: Pet Import Form. The new phone number is: 242-325-7502 or 325-7509. " - end quote. 
Takes about 30 days to get reply of approval for pet import permit.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

The first year I went to the Bahamas with my dog(2006), I applied (late) for the permit with the extra fee to expedite. I waited in Miami(Dinner Key) for several days, a good weather window came with no permit having arrived, so I went. I was never asked about a dog at Customs/Immigration in Bimini.

The second year I went(2007), I had my permit and went to a vet in Coconut Grove to get the Vet Certificate(I had to get a microchip for Val as there was a place on the form to put a microchip number, and the vet wouldn't sign the form without one). When I arrived at Customs/Immigration in Bimini, I was asked if I had a pet on board, and the lady working expressed appreciation that I had met the Bahamian requirements.

So basically, it's a crapshoot whether you get questioned or not. But it's not that difficult to meet their requirements, so I'd suggest doing so.


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

We've taken our dog over for several years now and will again this year. Order permit for $10. Have local vet check dog and fill out and sign form a week or so before departing. Declare upon arrival. Never a problem!


----------



## beloveddream (May 10, 2012)

I just received my PERMIT from the Bahamas. My vet says he won't sign anything unless he also dates it. Let's see...4 days to the Keys...give or take 2 days to the Bahamas...well that's more than 48 hours...What think yea friend mariners? Got any advice or recent experience with the dog going to Bahamas?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

beloveddream said:


> I just received my PERMIT from the Bahamas. My vet says he won't sign anything unless he also dates it. Let's see...4 days to the Keys...give or take 2 days to the Bahamas...well that's more than 48 hours...What think yea friend mariners? Got any advice or recent experience with the dog going to Bahamas?


Usually there's no problem with the date on a dogs health certificate, they just want your money, usually never scrutinize the cert. nor the animal. 
As stated there ARE vets in Florida (North Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami, etc.) that understand the 'recent date' Bahamian requirement and will give you an undated cert. ... and usually after they conduct a complete health exam, etc. If your vet wont give you an undated cert., find one who will.


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

As long as you have the form and paid $10 you are ok. They just want you to pay the money. We went through Bimini in march, no certificate from a vet, no problem. It's the Bahamas.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

When we cleared at West End a couple of years ago with a big black dog on deck they never even mentioned it. Neither did we)


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

movinaway said:


> I have read some posts on taking a pet to the Bahamas and am a little confused. (to say the least) Most posts say that you have to have a Veterinary Health Certificate completed no older that 48 hrs before you arrive in the ilsands. The application I downloaded from the Ministry of Ag. in the Bahamas says *" The animal must be accompanied by a Veterinary Health Certificate presented within 48 hours of arrival in the Commonwealth of the Bahamas to a licensed veterinarian for an examination." *I quess my question is can I get a Certificate in Miami within 48 hours of arrival and skip the exam in the Bahamas? Has anyone taken a pet lately?
> Thanks in advance, John


The bold part above is the important and accurate requirement ie the certificate must be presented within 48 hours of arriving in the Bahamas and not that the certificate must be less than 48 hours old.


----------



## Jane.Joy (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had the pet permit take up to 8 weeks - plan ahead! I've always had a health certificate from a US vet, dated within a few weeks of arrival. Customs and immigration came aboard in Treasure Cay, Abacos. No expectation that we would take the animals to a Bahamian vet within 48 hours. This would be quite difficult, because in most of the places you can check in, there is no vet.


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

ebs001 said:


> The bold part above is the important and accurate requirement ie the certificate must be presented within 48 hours of arriving in the Bahamas and not that the certificate must be less than 48 hours old.


I was wondering when someone was going to point this out. I read the requirement on noonsite and take it to mean exactly what it said. You have 48 hours to present the certificate once you arrive. The rabies vaccine was date specific but I read no requirement for the VHC to be dated within 48 hours of departure so I'm not sure where that idea came from. Am I missing something here?


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

umm, it all really depends. I wonder if there is anyone who was not allowed to bring their dog in because they didn't have a VHC? Because as long as you pay the money, they don't care was our impression.


----------

